
iHeartMedia laid off hundreds of DJs. Executives blame AI. DJs blame executives - braythwayt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/31/iheartmedia-radio-artificial-intelligence-djs/
======
pwg
From the linked article:

> “Consumers listen to the radio because the voice on the other side sounds
> like a friend,”

While that may be true for some, for myself, I quit listening to broadcast
radio _because_ of the DJ infestation. Listening to the DJ talk for 26 minutes
of every hour, with 30 minutes of commercials interspersed, to then play one
song in the remaining 4 minutes, was just not what I was interested in.

Now, my phone provides a DJ free, commercial uninterrupted, continuous
playlist, and broadcast radio simply will never again regain my attention.

